# Petco costom java moss vines!!!



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess its some kind of wire covered in foam with a LOT of moss tied to it. This one isnt mine but I did get a 14 inch piece for $2. Worth it? Yes I think so. And yes it is real moss.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty cool. I was at Petco the other day and didn't see anything like this so I guess you're lucky. I like the idea of it though.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

I wrapped mine around a piece of drift wood.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

My petco has maybe 6 tanks with moss and another 3 or 4 tanks with java fern displayed in similar fashion. Like the first pic above, they too spelled out P E T C O with moss.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Mine has hearts, circles and more. I couldn't find a soul working the aquatics yesterday because I Was going to buy one during their sale but I'm not gonna beg someone to take my money either Any idea what the moss is actually ON?


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

The worker said its bending wire wrapped in a type of foam. I might grab another one of these!


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

You could probably lay one of these across the substrate to start a carpet.


----------

